# my first knitting project



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I finished my first knitting project, a cotton hat. I am very pleased with the way it turned out. Of course, after seeing Forerunner's stunning sweaters, I am not sure I should be posting such a plain little hat.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's great! A first completed project is a first completed project and is worth it's weight in gold!!! congratulations! Forerunner will make his next sweater that same color!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I am halfway through a market bag for my mother now. I will have to post a pic of that when it is done. It is being knitted on 9's & 13's with chunky yarn. I am enjoying this so much that I am going to start another, in a different color, for my sister. Here is the bottom part.....


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Very Very Nice job you did with the hat. I just wish my first project looked that wonderful! Like Callie said its worth its weight in Gold. Great job!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> I think it's great! A first completed project is a first completed project and is worth it's weight in gold!!! congratulations! Forerunner will make his next sweater that same color!




How did _you_ know I was considering a gentle, deeper shade of pink/peach for the next project ?



:run:



TN..... my first project was pretty big stuff for me, too..... 










It was a small scarf in _melon_ color. 

Notice that I wasn't content with single strand knitting from the get-go.:thumb:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

great job


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! Good even tension. I love the color!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That hat is adorable! If it's okay with you, I think I want to print off that picture for inspiration for my hat workshop this weekend! You did a great job!


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job and such a pretty color!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

TNnative that hat looks great! I love those little roll brim hats. For a first project you did such a good job of keeping your tension even. The color of one of my favorites too


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> It was a small scarf in _melon_ color.
> 
> Notice that I wasn't content with single strand knitting from the get-go.:thumb:


Forerunner, love the melon colored scarf! But, I am confused by the multiple strand knitting. Do you knit with one strand, then another, or do you wind them all together and knit them in a 'chunk'? 

However you do it, it is always gorgeous!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> TNnative that hat looks great! I love those little roll brim hats. For a first project you did such a good job of keeping your tension even. The color of one of my favorites too


Peach is one of my favorite colors also. I picked this because the color matched a striped scarf a friend had given me last year.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> That hat is adorable! If it's okay with you, I think I want to print off that picture for inspiration for my hat workshop this weekend! You did a great job!


I would not mind at all if you want to use that picture for inspiration. If I can do knitting, anyone can. This hat was the very first time I had knitting needles in my hand. The first week I thought I would chunk it all in the garbage and give up but I hung in there and finished it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

TN..... I put together the color scheme that I'm after, and then put skeins in a box and cones on the table, stranding all together to run through cuphooks that I have above the table to provide proper tension and to bring all strands together as one.
It's all very liberating. 

For illustration.........










On #17s, I can easily strand up a couple bulky wool and three or four worsted to bulky mohair strands, and still get plenty of loft and soft pliability.
On #19s, I can about double that.
We won't talk about what can be done on #36s. 

One of these days, I may try something on #15s, for novelty. I'm thinking one super bulky wool and two or three mohair strands ought to do the job.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

forerunner said:


> How did _you_ know i was considering a gentle, deeper shade of pink/peach for the next project ?


:tfh:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

TNnative said:


> I finished my first knitting project, a cotton hat. I am very pleased with the way it turned out. Of course, after seeing Forerunner's stunning sweaters, I am not sure I should be posting such a plain little hat.


Really pretty color! And your stitches are nice and even. 

You've got the bug! LOL


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> I finished my first knitting project, a cotton hat.


Nice job! Your stitches are so even and consistent, I would have thought the hat was made on a machine.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*scratches head in genuine confusion* :huh:

tfh......tfh...... :shrug:

What's tfh ?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Your first project:thumb: Beautiful job! Girl, you're hooked now....


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow! That is really good, TNnative! Hard to believe it's your first knitting project.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

TNnative - I am so impressed this the first time you've picked up needles! WOW! Your stitches are so even - you did a fantastic job!

So I've got to ask, do you belong to Ravelry yet? Cuz you've got the bug, and there is nothing that will satisfy it, except to KNIT MORE :run: (and we're here to enable, I mean help, with every step along the way!)

Ravelry is a great way to document your progress, and keep track of your stash and projects. I didn't enter mine, and there's about 2 years of progress that I didn't keep track of and wish I would have. 

Great job - keep 'em coming!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love that hat!! Cotton is so hard to knit into a nice hat! Good Job!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is fantastic for a first project! So even! Wow! You did really really good!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> *scratches head in genuine confusion* :huh:
> 
> tfh......tfh...... :shrug:
> 
> What's tfh ?


I'm with Tim

What's tfh ?


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Acronym	Definition
TFH	Tropical Fish Hobbyist (magazine)
TFH	Touch for Health
TFH	24 Hours (Movie)
TFH	Technische Fachhochschule (German: Engeneering College/University)
TFH	The Father's House (Christianity)
TFH	Thread from Hell (newsgroups)
TFH	Tinfoil Hat
TFH	Thanks For Helping
TFH	Task Force Helmand (UK)
TFH	Toulouse FÃ©minin Handball (French women's handball group)
TFH	Tourism for Help (sustainable tourism group; Switzerland)
TFH	The Falcon's Hangar (retailer; Singapore)
TFH	TegyÃ¼k Fel Hogy (Hungarian)
TFH	TrÃ¨s Forte HygromÃ©trie (French: Very High Humidity)
TFH	Toys for the Handicapped (now Special Needs Toys; international charity)
TFH	Temporary Fence Hire (Australia)
TFH	Three Fingers Hand (band)
TFH	Test Flight Hours
TFH	Timing Failure Handler
TFH	Thyroid Follicular Hypertrophy
TFH	Task Force Hope
TFH	The Floating Hospital (New York, NY)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> *scratches head in genuine confusion* :huh:
> 
> tfh......tfh...... :shrug:
> 
> What's tfh ?


It was supposed to be a smilie - .....:TFH: I wonder why it didn't work...strange....and stranger....LOL!

(Tinfoil hat)


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I can't believe that's your first knitting project! I've been knitting for more years than I care to admit, and my knitting is still not that even. Great job! It reminds me of GAM's first attempts at just about everything fiber-related--perfect  Keep up the good work, TN.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words! It is so encouraging. I just completed my second project. Look for it in a different post.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

PKBoo said:


> So I've got to ask, do you belong to Ravelry yet? Cuz you've got the bug, and there is nothing that will satisfy it, except to KNIT MORE :run: (and we're here to enable, I mean help, with every step along the way!)
> 
> Ravelry is a great way to document your progress, and keep track of your stash and projects. I didn't enter mine, and there's about 2 years of progress that I didn't keep track of and wish I would have.


I did join Ravelry and have looked around on there some. I need to look into keeping track of my projects on there. Years ago I did cross stitch and gave most of the stuff away that I did. It would have been nice to have a record of what I have done. I don't want that to happen with my knitting.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love the hat and the color. You did a great job for a first project. My first project showed my "humble beginningness".


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

This is a beautiful color! I've yet to progress past knit dishcloths, maybe someday I'll get adventurous and attempt a hat.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Charleen said:


> This is a beautiful color! I've get to progress past knit dishcloths, maybe someday I'll get adventurous and attempt a hat.


You should attempt a hat! It was easier than I thought, doing the main part of it. The decreases and finish were trickier because I knit down too small before I started with the dbl pointed needles. I enjoyed doing the main part, it was done on circular needles so I would just go round and round. Almost didn't stop in time!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Agree 100% with WIHH


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

*LOVE* your hat !!!!


----------

